# Patent: Tamron 70-200mm f/4 VC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 22, 2016)

```
It looks like Tamron is going to be busy at Photokina this year with lens announcements. We now see a <a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2016-07-22">70-200mm f/4 VC patent</a>, a lens that is likely to come to market.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2016-126278 (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.7.11</li>
<li>Filing date 2015.1.8</li>
<li>Focal length 71.8092 109.9915 205.9615</li>
<li>F-number 4.0989 4.1033 4.1023</li>
<li>Half angle of 16.7567 10.8972 5.8621</li>
<li>Positive and negative positive positive and negative 5-group zoom</li>
<li>Inner zoom</li>
<li>Inner focus</li>
<li>Vibration control</li>
</ul>
<p>We’ve now seen patents for a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-tamron-60mm-f2-8-vc/">60mm f/2.8 VC</a> and <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-tamron-100-400mm-f4-5-6-3-vc/">100-400mm f/4.5-6.3 VC</a> from Tamron in the last few weeks. I will note that in the patent for the 100-400 optical formula, there were also examples for a 150-600mm f/4.5-6.3 VC, the current lens starts at f/5.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Bobbins (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a hard time believing it won't be cheaper than $900 given the fact you can pick up a New grey box Tamron 70-200 2.8 VC for under $900 right now. But we'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 23, 2016)

Very happy with my Tamron SP 15-30 VC.

I might consider adding Tamron primes to my bag, but wonder if f/1.8 is fast enough. 

Dustin Abbott's reviews have been very positive.


----------



## Flamingtree (Jul 23, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Very happy with my Tamron SP 15-30 VC.
> 
> I might consider adding Tamron primes to my bag, but wonder if f/1.8 is fast enough.
> 
> Dustin Abbott's reviews have been very positive.



I have the 35, it's IQ is very nice and VC works well. 

On my 7D at least the AF is inconsistent. It's really good at close range but up and down at longer distances.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 23, 2016)

I have two priorities that I would like to see in such a lens:

1) The lens come with Tamron's new SP design language include quality weather sealing and the ability to use the Tap-In console. (I consider this likely)
2) The lens have strong maximum magnification. I have the 70-200 VC and love the lens (it has paid for itself many times over as a workhorse), but I often lament it's rather poor magnification.

This would be a nice step in the right direction and might allow for Tamron to bring a third 70-200 f/2.8 to the market down the road. Optically they are there already (the Tamron is actually a bit better than the Canon MKII). If they improve the build and AF a bit they could really have one of the best 70-200's on the market.


----------



## aceflibble (Jul 25, 2016)

Obligatory reminder that patents filed =/= lenses actually being made.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 26, 2016)

aceflibble said:


> Obligatory reminder that patents filed =/= lenses actually being made.



Very true, but 70-200s are workhorses in photography, amateurs and pros alike. I find this one to have a good chance of becoming an actual product.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 24, 2016)

any news that this patent might become reality?
tamron is expected to announce 2 lenses for photokina: a prime and a ultra-super-tele zoom...maybe the zoom will be only tele and be this one


----------

